# GW Barry OM



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

the story goes....I went to the 12th Fret over a month ago to drop off my Wren Concert for consignment. I did a look around the shop and noticed a GW Barry OM on a stand sort of staring at me....I politely denied eye contact and continued my way and lo and behold, a very close friend of mine was plucking away on an acoustic. We were the only two in the store! We chatted and made plans to grab a drink.

As we walked towards the exit, the guitar is catching my attention again. Now, I had zero intentions of purchasing an acoustic given that I had just put the Wren up for sale but....I decide to sit down and fondle this lovely creature. OMG....it sounds fabulous and I love the OM models...my favorite acoustic. I walk out head high and no plastic is removed from my wallet...

The next day, a rep from the 12th Fret calls me to discuss pricing and terms on the Wren and I casually ask him about the Barry OM. Well, I decide to put a deposit. To cut it short - My Wren sold today (to a forum member I might add) and I picked up the GW Barry.

It is a wonderful guitar - sounds fantastic (as I recalled) and a joy to play. Here are a few pics.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So nice. Your armchair will approve lol 


Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the builder, but I wasn't familiar with Wren until you mentioned them as well. 

Looks like spruce over rosewood with a mahogany neck and ebony board? I like the simple headstock shape, distinctive but not outrageous (a la my Dean LOL).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate when those nice guitars follow you around the store like that. 

It looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm not familiar with the builder, but I wasn't familiar with Wren until you mentioned them as well.
> 
> Looks like spruce over rosewood with a mahogany neck and ebony board? I like the simple headstock shape, distinctive but not outrageous (a la my Dean LOL).


Barry works at the 12th Fret and was an apprentice of Larrivee. See bio.

G. W. Barry Acoustic, Classical & Flamenco Guitars | Guitar Luthiers | 12fret.com


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations Alex!

yours truly
Bojan


----------

